# OK frenzy or Scrambler



## usafeod26 (Apr 7, 2013)

I would like some experienced input here. I'm looking to pick up a kayak for taking shark bait out past the sand bars. The two models I am considering are the frenzy and scrambler. I can pick up a frenzy cheaper than a scrambler, however I do not know how the 9 ft frenzy will handle the surf. Looking for any input here. Thanks.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I'm no expert, but of the two I would pick the scrambler hands down unless you're never going to fish out of it. The scrambler will be faster and more stable and can easily be set up for fishing.


----------



## Hey Watch This (Jun 29, 2012)

Scrambler. Hands Down. I've been in the gulf in a scrambler, and even with my poor balance, I rocked it. Actually, I was in it in the gulf last year for the gckfa with 4 ft swells and felt totally comfortable. If its just for baiting, then you might can get away with the frenzie, but last I checked,sharks tend to respond to shark bait and splashing around quite well. 

Manda
Team Tandem Terror


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Frenzy if only used to run baits. It will behave MUCH better in rough surf then the Scrambler.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

JD7.62 said:


> Frenzy if only used to run baits. It will behave MUCH better in rough surf then the Scrambler.


+1 The scrambler is better for fishing because the extra couple feet are better for handling swells, chop, and lends to better tracking/speed. 

The frenzy, being shorter, will be more maneuverable, therefore better in the surf zone. The easiest way to flip a 'yak is trying to exit the surf and have the boat turn sideways and have the wave hit you on the side. The frenzy turns faster and it's easier to avoid this scenario. Look at any kayak surfing video on youtube and all you'll see is whitewater-size boats. I've scuba dived off of it multiple times and had it in pretty rough water and it did ok. 

If you're going to use it for fishing or want a better overall kayak, get the scrambler. If you're using it to paddle out baits or have fun in the bay, get the frenzy. Not to mention, the frenzy is lighter and will be easier to drag up and down the beach


----------



## usafeod26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok, so its about 2 for 2. I was hoping there would be an overwhelming favorite. I honestly don't see myself fishing from it. The frenzy is only 1.5 inches wider. Does that really help stability that much?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

As short as it is I don't see how it could. That extra 3' in length sure adds a lot of surface area on the water.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I've owned both. I still have the Frenzy. They are both great kayaks, as Ocean Kayak is a superior must own paddle kayak brand. The Frenzy has better stability in the surf, but the Scrambler is more fun to paddle over extended periods. Both track well.


----------



## usafeod26 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the input. Found a scrambler on craigslist that should suit me well!


----------

